# Kim Couture attacks Tara at TNA Bound For Glory



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

> During the TNA Knockouts championship three-way, the woman who got involved with Tara went in the crowd was Randy Couture's ex wife, MMA fighter Kim Couture who has had something of a war of words with Tara in recent months in the media. The incident wasn't caught on camera by TNA and wasn't acknowledged by the announcers, but it was a planned angle and the cameras missing it was part of the angle to sell it as a shoot.
> 
> Kim Couture tweeted the following on her Twitter:
> "Just attacked Tara Live on TNA Wresting, she needs to stick to the fake stuff!"


Source: tnawrestlingnews.com

I hope this fight happens in Strikeforce.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is just sad.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

for so many reasons.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

stupid. kim couture is clearly struggling to maintain relevancy at this point.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

abs83uk said:


> I hope this fight happens in Strikeforce.



You realize it won't be a 'fight', and therefore has no business happening in Strikeforce?


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

this can lead to co promotion. Will help more people to tune in to Strikeforce and vice versa.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

^ hah

head. going. to. explode. with. anti-wrestling. rage.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

abs83uk said:


> this can lead to co promotion. Will help more people to tune in to Strikeforce and vice versa.


Dude...are you serious?? :confused02: In the words of George Takei...


Oh my.....


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

abs83uk said:


> this can lead to co promotion. Will help more people to tune in to Strikeforce and vice versa.


You don't see any issues with Strikeforce, an entity that would lose its promotional license if it was ever suspected of putting on anything less than a legitimate fight, 'co-promoting' with an entity that would face penalties of its own if it were ever suspected of putting on a legitimate fight?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

jasvll said:


> You don't see any issues with Strikeforce, an entity that would lose its promotional license if it was ever suspected of putting on anything less than a legitimate fight, 'co-promoting' with an entity that would face penalties of its own if it were ever suspected of putting on a legitimate fight?


Dude..stop talking sense to him...your spoiling the amazing thing that is this thread...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In the OP's defense Tara who used to be known as Victoria in WWE has been training to fight MMA for quite some time hoping to get into after leaving the WWE. She could be one of the few who physically could match up to Cyborg


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I hate wrestling...and Kim Couture.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I double that statement, wrestling sucks and so does Kim Couture. I can see why Randy left that stupid bitch, 'cause she does retarted shit. I hope to see a ruthless rebreaking of her shittalker in this one.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

She needs to stop fighting. She has no skill. Only reason she gets recognition is because of her last name.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Which by popular upheaval by mma fans she should be stripped of when she loses. Back to Kim whatever-the-hell her name was before the legendary Randy Couture wasted his time on her.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope Kerry Vera knocks the shit out of her.:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I do too.

At the end of the day, everybody loves to watch a chick fight, regardless of the venue or circumstances, IME.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

lol so stupid.. put Gina against Kim and have Randy corner Gina :thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxie said:


> lol so stupid.. put Gina against Kim and have Randy corner Gina :thumb02:


Omg...now that would be a PPV there... :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxie said:


> lol so stupid.. put Gina against Kim and have Randy corner Gina :thumb02:


that would be pretty insane


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxie said:


> lol so stupid.. put Gina against Kim and have Randy corner Gina :thumb02:


YES!! YES!! brilliant!


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

> According to an article by MMA Fanhouse, MMA fighter Kim Couture and TNA's Tara (Lisa Marie Varon) state that the recent altercation at the TNA Bound For Glory PPV was not staged. TNA had invited Couture to the event so that the two could continue their MMA feud and have a stare down in the middle of Tara's match. But since Couture arrived late (20-minutes before Varon's match started) there wasn't much time to plan it out properly. During the match, Tara was nudged and thought it was a fan, and it then became physical. Tara had the following comments…
> 
> "I think she didn't know what to do, but I felt a shove behind me. At first I thought, 'Was that a fan or what?', because they're not supposed to touch us at all. I turned around, because that doesn't happen, and I just went after her. I was like, 'Are you kidding me?'."
> 
> ...


source: tnawrestlingnews.com


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

abs83uk said:


> source: tnawrestlingnews.com


Thanks for clearing that up TNA Wrestling. I'm now convinced that this altercation was legitimate and was in no way staged because the participants said so in a follow up interview!

Does sarcasm transmit over the interwebz?



> At first I thought, 'Was that a fan or what?', because they're not supposed to touch us at all. I turned around, because that doesn't happen, and I just went after her. I was like, 'Are you kidding me?'."


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Thanks for clearing that up TNA Wrestling. I'm now convinced that this altercation was legitimate and was in no way staged because the participants said so in a follow up interview!
> 
> Does sarcasm transmit over the interwebz?


what a daft post.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

abs83uk said:


> what a daft post.


I'd say that's par for the thread topic.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i for one enjoyed that post and give it a seal of non-daftness.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

HexRei said:


> i for one enjoyed that post and give it a seal of non-daftness.


+1 :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> i for one enjoyed that post and give it a seal of non-daftness.


I concur.


----------

